# The first post of each GB entry.



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

Because our Admin set the first post of a GB entry as the one that is displayed on each page of a thread I would like to ask you for introducing a change to the post. Please post there the "header" for the entry only. There can be a picture of the top box with the art alternatively. However please remeber that a shot of 600-700 pixels in its width is enough. The entire rest of info like a brief history, images of sprues, decals , etc... should be uploaded with the second post. It will let us go through all pages quicker without displaying the long first post. I would suggest effectuating of it with the upcoming GB. The required "header" is known but here the reminder...

*----------------------------------------------------------*
User Name: .......
Name: .......
Category: .......
Kit: .......
Scale: .......
Accessories: .......

( Here an image of a top box optionally.)

*----------------------------------------------------------*

Any of your help is appreciated.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds good to me Wojtek.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Good idea Wojtek and may I also suggest that we keep the header as short as possible with the GB title being 'Pacific Theatre WWII'.

So and entry title would read as for example: *1/48 Spitfire Mk Vc Pacific Theatre WWII*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2014)

It sounds very good Vic. I like it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds Good to me Wojtek!

Simple ois a good thing!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2014)

I concur!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 23, 2014)

Makes sense.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2014)

Great idea. I'd even go so far as to say that the picture could be on post 2 and to just leave the basic build text in post 1.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes Andy you are right. I have thought exacly the same. Therefore I had suggested it as an option. Of course we can agree that the first post should include the basic info only. No problemo. 

BTW.. the new sectiion for the unofficial GBs is created. But I'm not sure if the process is finished. So please don't post anything there until I can be sure.


----------



## destrozas (Feb 1, 2014)

excellent idea


----------



## dneid (Feb 1, 2014)

Agree. I am ready to post for GB 21.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Made boo-boo in the USGB wink, but I think that I'll stick with just the basic info, plus the box art in the first post....always nice to see the box art, box art is nice, I love a beautiful box art, box art is good, box art inspire.....ok, some over medication here....help!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2014)

Take some of bacon... calm down.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll do as Herr Dr. Wojtek prescribed, bacon it is!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## dneid (Feb 1, 2014)

damn! Did someone say bacon again?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2019)

I need bacon.
I didn't remember what had been discusted!!!!!!
So am I supposed to include boxtop in page 1, and now, make a second page with all the pictures and intent of build in page two????

I did abbreviate the Header as short as possible!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just curious, I was starting a thread for a GB a few years ago and there was a template already made up such as shown in Post #1: User name, name etc.. I only saw it once. I think it was in one of my M.205 double builds


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't remind myself a such template introduced. But it is possible, Horse was trying to edit the forum soft in order to make creating of the post #1 in a GB threads easier and looking the same.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2019)

I just copy one of my earlier threads and edit.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yep, do the same. Odd that I saw it just the one time.


----------

